# Wholesale puff pastry



## bellewood girl (Sep 19, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with an American-made all-butter puff pastry I can buy wholesale? I've seen it at food trade shows, but I never expected to have a need for it until now. Emphasis on the wholesale and ALL BUTTER!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

French Gourmet, made in the US, but not in the lower 49--Hawaii.

Lots of Canuck ones, B.C. is a lot closer than Hawaii or the eastern states.....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Dufor(e) puff pastry out of NYC.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

they actually carry chocolate puff too......


----------

